# who has best prices for OTA antennas?



## sansha (Apr 27, 2007)

I put up an HDTV antenna, but I'm thinking of trying to get more distant stations, (the washington as well as the baltimore locals). Who has the best prices on OTA antennas?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I think you'll find that emphasis on low price can lead you to buy lower quality. First, decide on the antenna you want then find the best price for it.

Washingtom/Baltimore will have 3 VHF high channels in 2009: 7, 9 and 11. The rest are UHF. Your best bet is to combine a good VHF high band antenna with a good UHF antenna.

I would go with a Wade-Delhi 10Y7-13S and either a CM 4228 or an Antennas Direct 91XG for UHF combined with a CM7777 pre-amp which has discrete inputs for VHF and UHF. This assumes you are more than 15 miles from ANY transmitter so teh 7777 will not over load. This setup would run you about $200, maybe a little more.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Taken from the HR20 FAQ:

Who will help me choose the right amps, splitters, and antennas?
→ Call Solid Signal at: 866-374-4625 for great prices and a custom configuration.

Do cables matter? Yes, you want RG6 Quad Shield. Here is a great source:
→ monoprice.com

_What local HD channels might I get at my house if I used the right antenna?
_→ HDTV Magazine

_Warning: __Antennaweb.org__ may show half or fewer of your actual channels._

_How do I set up the HR20 to receive OTA HD local channels?_
→ HR20 Off-Air Antenna Setup Wizard

_What do I need to do to receive those local broadcast HD channels Over the Air (OTA)?_
→ AVSForum HDTV FAQ → TV Antenna FAQs → Choosing an Antenna

_Where are some places to find spec sheets and more information about Antennas and Pre-Amps?_
→ Pre-Amp Comparison → Winegard Antennas → Channel Master Antennas → Terk Antennas


----------

